# One Arm Paddling (VIDEO)



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

THANK YOU. I've seen you do the one-arm paddling in your other vids from another angle and never could quite get the feel of it on the water. My problem was not having much of a leverage point. Now I see! Thanks again.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey there Rob - nice video. What brand / model PFD are you wearing in that ? I'm in the market for an upgrade and that looks more comfortable than my current one.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

That one is the Kokatat Bahia Tour. Very comfortable.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Rob- I only take half of my Hobie factory paddle out on the yak and use it sometimes in conjunction with my Mirage Drive turbo fins and sailing rudder to maintain position around bridge pilings fishing out of my Outback. Fairly easy to do as long as the current stays under four knots...


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

That's hard core. Nice!


----------

